# Aspire Nautlius 2



## ChadB (21/3/17)

Hi guys,
Looking for vendors whom have stock of the above tank.
I see SirVape has but they out of stock of the black.

TIA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (21/3/17)

Here you go . I'm also looking at getting one just to check if it's as good as it's predecessor

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/17)

Thanks for the find @Blu_Marlin - 

@ChadB - good little tank this seems. 
As I said elsewhere, this is one of those situations where purely out of "respect" for its outstanding predecessor, I need to try this one out...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ChadB (21/3/17)

Agreed @Silver , as a strictly MTL only user I _*need*_ this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (22/3/17)

Let's test this out!! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (22/3/17)

Oh my gosh @ChadB 

Just marvellous. 

Please let us know your findings !


If possible, I would love to hear your initial feelings after first few minutes of using it - and then when you get a chance later on what your more detailed views are....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/17)

PS - mouth to lungers unite here...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (22/3/17)

Please let us know @ChadB 
Also what coils does it use. Same as rhe v1 or a new version of coils?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ChadB (22/3/17)

First impressions are really good. 
I like the structure of it with the top piece screwing off to refill.
I think they're the same coils as previous maybe with a bit of improvements. (Correct me if i'm wrong)
Definitely getting better flavor than before but that could be because of the developments in the liquids from when we used the first Nautilus.

A few hours later i'm very happy with this tank, only downfall is the 2ml capacity it may be a problem for me. 
Will post more over the next few days after i've used it more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/3/17)

ChadB said:


> First impressions are really good.
> I like the structure of it with the top piece screwing off to refill.
> I think they're the same coils as previous maybe with a bit of improvements. (Correct me if i'm wrong)
> Definitely getting better flavor than before but that could be because of the developments in the liquids from when we used the first Nautilus.
> ...



Many thanks @ChadB 
Glad to hear good first impressions with no major obvious problems upfront

I suppose the top fill makes it a win.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

